# Ebay Pen Auction!!



## BradG (Jun 1, 2015)

Hello guys 

Left with the daunting prospect of having to re-buy everything I once had in my workshop, I have decided to auction off some of my favorite pens to try and raise some funds to go towards it 

Thank you in advance for anything you can bid - it really is greatly appreciated 

All of the pens up for sale can be viewed here:
gee_chem | eBay


----------



## jttheclockman (Jun 1, 2015)

Everyone would make an owner proud. I do hope though you put a reserve on these pens because you may not like the results. :frown:


----------



## BradG (Jun 1, 2015)

It's OK John. So long as what they go for cover the free postage and ebay fees it won't be so bad. Il let fate dictate it.


----------



## robutacion (Jun 1, 2015)

BradG said:


> It's OK John. *So long as what they go for cover the free postage and ebay fees it won't be so bad*. Il let fate dictate it.



That would be giving the pens away for nothing, and nothing won't buy you new tools/gear so, you need a lot better than that and, you may be lucky that someone likes the pens and have the money to spend, only then, would be worth it...!

I sincerely hope you get amazing prices for those pens, they are all very nice looking and unusual....!

Good luck,

Cheers
George


----------



## stonepecker (Jun 1, 2015)

They all look fantastic. Of course, I have a favorite or two.
Just wish I understood the conversion rates.
But I have them on my radar and will be watching.

Good luck.


----------



## alankulwicki7 (Jun 1, 2015)

I'm going to throw a couple of bids in even though I will likely be out bid. I would love to own one of these pens!


----------



## alankulwicki7 (Jun 1, 2015)

stonepecker said:


> They all look fantastic. Of course, I have a favorite or two.
> Just wish I understood the conversion rates.
> But I have them on my radar and will be watching.
> 
> Good luck.




https://www.google.com/search?q=pounds+to+dollars+conversion&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8

Here you go, Wayne!


----------



## BradG (Jun 1, 2015)

stonepecker said:


> They all look fantastic. Of course, I have a favorite or two.
> Just wish I understood the conversion rates.
> But I have them on my radar and will be watching.
> 
> Good luck.



I would hope they would of been displayed in dollars for you. perhaps if you added them to your watch list on Ebay, they would then show up in $ by going to my ebay, instead of clicking the british link I've posted above as that will point to ebay.co.uk oppose to ebay.com



alankulwicki7 said:


> I'm going to throw a couple of bids in even though I will likely be out bid. I would love to own one of these pens!



ah you never know, though thanks for your support regardless


----------



## wob50 (Jun 1, 2015)

It took a little work but i found them and yes when you save them it gives you the USA price


----------



## tbroye (Jun 1, 2015)

I am going for at least one, they are beautiful.


----------



## OOPS (Jun 1, 2015)

I hope this means we will be seeing you more regularly again.  The good thing, and perhaps the ONLY good thing about re-buying tools, is you only have to re-buy the ones you actually ended up using!  

Good Luck to you on the sale.  You were missed.


----------



## wob50 (Jun 1, 2015)

Yes i am watching them the wolf and moon especially that one !!!!!


----------



## BradG (Jun 1, 2015)

OOPS said:


> I hope this means we will be seeing you more regularly again.  The good thing, and perhaps the ONLY good thing about re-buying tools, is you only have to re-buy the ones you actually ended up using!
> 
> Good Luck to you on the sale.  You were missed.



lol that's true enough. I certainly learned about a load of stuff I don't need. shouldn't take too long before im turning again  



wob50 said:


> Yes i am watching them the wolf and moon especially that one !!!!!



I like that one too :wink:


----------



## stonepecker (Jun 1, 2015)

My eBay is still showing pounds.
So basicly........L 100.00 is $150.00 US dollars.
Am I understanding this correctly?


----------



## BradG (Jun 1, 2015)

Thats correct ( £100 = $151.97)

You can use this handy tool on google  Just type in the pound value in the box at the top and it will convert it for you

https://www.google.co.uk/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&ion=1&espv=2&ie=UTF-8#q=gbp usd


----------



## stonepecker (Jun 1, 2015)

There is alot of time left on these........think I will wait a little while.

(But PLEASE....... don't tell the wife)


----------



## cal91666 (Jun 1, 2015)

I have admired your Green Filigree from the first time I saw it here on IAP.  Would be an honor to own it!  Good luck with this venture.


----------



## BradG (Jun 5, 2015)

For anyone interested in the infilled Celtic pen





There's a video of it being made here:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vi8I3lEVyZw


----------



## alankulwicki7 (Jun 5, 2015)

BradG said:


> For anyone interested in the infilled Celtic pen
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Shh. Please don't advertise this pen. I'm the current high bidder on it :biggrin:


----------



## BradG (Jun 5, 2015)

lol sorry Doug :biggrin:


----------



## tbroye (Jun 5, 2015)

I am high bidder on one also.  Son repaid some money I loaned him so I am good to go for it.  They are all beautiful would love to have anyone of them


----------



## alankulwicki7 (Jun 5, 2015)

BradG said:


> lol sorry Doug :biggrin:



No worries. Worst thing that can happen is I run the bid up for you


----------



## BradG (Jun 5, 2015)

Best of luck Tom 

You can never tell with Ebay Doug! :biggrin: has a habit of sailing through at the same price... or going to the extremes in the last minutes!


----------



## alankulwicki7 (Jun 5, 2015)

BradG said:


> Best of luck Tom
> 
> You can never tell with Ebay Doug! :biggrin: has a habit of sailing through at the same price... or going to the extremes in the last minutes!



That's for sure :biggrin:. I will likely be watching the auction at the end in case I have to 'snipe' it


----------



## wizard (Jun 5, 2015)

*Thank you!*

Brad, 
I'm high bidder on two of them but I wouldn't be surprised to see that double or triple in last hours, minutes and seconds....
One of your beautiful pens is in my office.
It sits next to a awarded bronze medal. A gracious and precious gift from you with the words, Lest We Forget, gave enough meaning to that piece of metal that I finally displayed it after sitting in its box for 29 years. Thank you.
Doc


----------



## BradG (Jun 5, 2015)

Sometimes viewing objects we have in a different perspective is all it takes  I'm glad to hear the award has made its way out of storage and I bet they look great together   couldn't  have gone to a better person


----------



## Smitty37 (Jun 5, 2015)

*Good Luck*

Because I have 3 large orders coming in for my store I won't be able to bid much on any of these pens....fortunately I think I have one of your pens that you auctioned for flood relief awhile back.


----------



## BradG (Jun 5, 2015)

Hi Leroy.  Indeed you do.  The Egyptian design after the tornado in Oklahoma


----------



## stonepecker (Jun 5, 2015)

I also 'owned' the high bid on one pen for a while.
I can wait till the end.......then we will see who is the high bidder.

I really have my eye on two.  But there is one that I will own above all others.


----------



## tbroye (Jun 5, 2015)

I will own one also


----------



## BradG (Jun 6, 2015)

Shall see if you can both hold that spot chaps! :biggrin:


----------



## stonepecker (Jun 6, 2015)

So far.....So good.


----------



## BradG (Jun 7, 2015)

That's it guys we're into the last 19 hours now :biggrin: good luck to everyone who has their eye on a particular pen!


----------



## stonepecker (Jun 8, 2015)

I got the one I wanted.   Hope that everyone can say the same.

Now with the new funds.......hope to see much more of your work Brad.


----------



## BradG (Jun 8, 2015)

Nicely done Wayne, I shall have it wrapped up for you :wink:

The lathe is pretty much covered now. whole plethora of other things to collect but I think I can make that work over time 

A bit of luck a few people will pick up a pen on the gofundme page, as that would help towards the cost of the plating chems.


----------



## tbroye (Jun 8, 2015)

Got the one I wanted the Art Nouveau Thrilled.  Now to go on the other site a see what we can do there to help out.


----------



## BradG (Jun 8, 2015)

tbroye said:


> Got the one I wanted the Art Nouveau Thrilled.  Now to go on the other site a see what we can do there to help out.



Well done Tom, glad you managed to grab that one. picture's don't do it justice, really is pretty just a nightmare to try and photograph lol

All of the pens will be shipped out over the next couple of days.


----------



## lorbay (Jun 8, 2015)

OMG. I got 2 of them. Now to get the funds for them.


----------



## wob50 (Jun 8, 2015)

Is there a link to gofundme page ??


----------



## BradG (Jun 8, 2015)

There is 
Brad G Needs a workshop again! by Brad Gee - GoFundMe


----------



## stonepecker (Jun 8, 2015)

I am waiting to see the pen I got comming.
I have an idea for a 'mate' to it with a few changes.

Just hope that your hourly rate hasn't gone up with the new lathe.
lol


----------

